
Open plan offices decrease face-to-face collaboration: study - lisper
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/its-official-open-plan-offices-are-now-dumbest-management-fad-of-all-time.html
======
ConceptJunkie
This headline is obvious. I spend all day with headphones on with loud music
to block out the absurd amount of noise. I will talk to my immediate neighbors
through IM unless we need to have a full conversation.

Open offices are the most discredited idea since phrenology, but they are
cheaper. Everything else is rationalization by cheap, clueless managers who
have no idea what it's like to try to concentrate amid chaos.

------
loco5niner
Re-post. Already posted multiple times.

